# Labcraft flourescent light units



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

I have a couple of Labcraft flourescent light units in my MH which I want to get into. I can see the fixing screws through the plastic lens but can't workout how to get the lens off to get at them. Presumably it clips on/off somehow but I can't find the secret to it. All that happens when I try pulling the lens is that the ceiling board bends with it! 

Anyone help with info?


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Try http://www.labcraft.co.uk/technical_support.html


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

If they are the same model as mine it is not easy to remove the lens... you need to carefully prise off the lens ( and it is easy to crack it). There are indents at the end of the lens that allow you to do this ...I use a screwdriver blade but there may be a better way... but I am yet to find it. I have just taken a picture for you ... I hope it helps.

Mike


----------



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks guys! I'll try the screwdriver method (carefully!) and meantime have emailed Labcraft for their advice.


----------

